# Job abandonment last pay



## K AA (Aug 25, 2016)

hi . 

i found a better paying job with more hours and planning to walkout an never go back .I understand that i will not be hired at Target again. how do i get paid for my last pay do i have to go the store and sign papers ? or is it going to be deposited into my account >


----------



## Jack of all Workcenters (Aug 25, 2016)

Neither, you get to wait and it will be mailed to you.


----------



## targetismylife09 (Aug 25, 2016)

You must have been my cafe closer last night


----------



## Menelwen (Aug 25, 2016)

That's a really shitty way to leave a job. If your new job hears of how you left your last, well, don't be surprised if they cut you.


----------



## NPC (Aug 25, 2016)

What the fuck is so hard about saying, "I quit."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 25, 2016)

I hope you don't have a 401k with spot. Do the form.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 25, 2016)

Even if you don't give 2 weeks notice,  fill out the voluntary term form so you can write down why your leaving.   The form has many options from which to choose:  pay, hours, lack of benefits, Red Cards, and even a spot to fill in your own reason!  

You can be creative with the fill in the blank option!   I was!


----------



## CsideMaster (Aug 25, 2016)

Don't do that. Leave the right way. Don't burn your bridges.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Aug 25, 2016)

I hope it doesn't work out on your other job with that attitude


----------



## PinkZinnia (Aug 25, 2016)

Menelwen said:


> That's a really shitty way to leave a job. If your new job hears of how you left your last, well, don't be surprised if they cut you.


That's not true at all.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Aug 25, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hope you don't have a 401k with spot. Do the form.


Hardlines, even if you walk out you get your 401k.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 25, 2016)

Unless you live in a state where the law requires you to be paid out on your last day, you will get you final pay as direct deposit on the appropriate payday.   You won't need to do anything.


----------



## theanimal (Aug 25, 2016)

Are you my Hardlines closer that just decided to not come in to work?!


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Aug 26, 2016)

People who walk out or just quit coming in don't "screw" Target. They screw the people that they work with. The people who have trained you, ate lunch with you, had breaks with you and commiserated with you. If you have a job at Target or anywhere else, you are an adult. ACT LIKE IT. You don't like the job? Hey it happens. So man up, call in and quit.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 26, 2016)

Menelwen said:


> That's a really shitty way to leave a job. If your new job hears of how you left your last, well, don't be surprised if they cut you.



False. 

But I have rage quit once. I told the STL(reference of position) of that store to shove their idiocy.  But even when you end up in the OPs situation be adult and hey "your hours suck, your leadership sucks and I am out of here, where is the form?" Fill out and walk out.


----------



## boobooduck (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats on the new job and higher pay! In all circumstances, never just abandon.  I have seen this done way too many times and then the person returns looking for a job (of course, until they can land another gig somewhere b/c the new job sucked too) and is deemed non-rehirable.  Even if you think you will never be back to Target, one day you may need to reference Target at another location and no burned bridges is better than one. 

Suggestions: Put in 2 week written notice. Place shifts on swap shift board. Call out each day you work of the 2 week notice stating you have the flu, death in family, etc. This tends to make you rehirable in the eyes of most ETLs-HRs and HRTMs.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 26, 2016)

Wow a lot of unhelpful advice here. OP has made up their mind and just wants to know how to get paid for their last shift.

@K AA just find HR or the LOD before the end of your shift and tell them that you are quitting and want to make sure you will still get paid normally. Be calm about it and try not to swear at them.

In some states, they need to pay you in cash from the register immediately. So it definitely helps to tell the LOD.


----------



## Joejoe12 (Aug 26, 2016)

K AA said:


> hi .
> 
> i found a better paying job with more hours and planning to walkout an never go back .I understand that i will not be hired at Target again. how do i get paid for my last pay do i have to go the store and sign papers ? or is it going to be deposited into my account >



Final pay is determined by state labor boards. I'd find out what your state rules are you will either be paid the day you walk out if your state rule is final pay must be on last day worked or you will be laid on your next scheduled paid day. If u get direct deposit no biggie if you get a check they will mail it out to you on that regular paid day. Also I would write your store after you have left requesting this years W-2 by federal law they must send it to you within 30 days of receiving the request. Good luck


----------



## HRZone (Aug 26, 2016)

Menelwen said:


> That's a really shitty way to leave a job. If your new job hears of how you left your last, well, don't be surprised if they cut you.



We have had two former job abandons apply for jobs. It's never a good idea to leave a job on bad terms if you can help it. I would rather you tell me you're not coming anymore than simply us expect you to show up and you dont.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 26, 2016)

Bosch said:


> False.
> 
> But I have rage quit once. I told the STL(reference of position) of that store to shove their idiocy.  But even when you end up in the OPs situation be adult and hey "your hours suck, your leadership sucks and I am out of here, where is the form?" Fill out and walk out.



Again people who walk out think they showed theit bosses they didn't like but no all you did was throw a tantrum and screw over your fellow team member. I left Target on bad terms in high school, determined to leave well when I do this time.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 26, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Wow a lot of unhelpful advice here. OP has made up their mind and just wants to know how to get paid for their last shift.
> 
> @K AA just find HR or the LOD before the end of your shift and tell them that you are quitting and want to make sure you will still get paid normally. Be calm about it and try not to swear at them.
> 
> In some states, they need to pay you in cash from the register immediately. So it definitely helps to tell the LOD.



Your right we aren't trying to hijack the thread. Just speaking from experience. We mail our abandons their last check but it does depend on state. I believe certain states they have to voucher you out or something like that.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 26, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Again people who walk out think they showed theit bosses they didn't like but no all you did was throw a tantrum and screw over your fellow team member. I left Target on bad terms in high school, determined to leave well when I do this time.



No I drew a line in the sand. When I had approved leave for a funeral. And she decided I should be working to do a floor move. I decided that was enough of her bullshit. That was final straw in a long line of crap. She called my bluff and I was not bluffing.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 26, 2016)

I didn't know all that, sounds like you did what you had to


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Aug 27, 2016)

Your w2 will be mailed to the address you have on file with Target. Make sure that is updated before you leave.


----------



## ForeverInMMB (Aug 27, 2016)

boobooduck said:


> Suggestions: Put in 2 week written notice. Place shifts on swap shift board. Call out each day you work of the 2 week notice stating you have the flu, death in family, etc. This tends to make you rehirable in the eyes of most ETLs-HRs and HRTMs.



We recently had one of our old timers quit. She was with Spot for 20+ years, I believe. She did it right, put in her two weeks, planned on working out her last shifts. But due to circumstances out of her control, she had to call in once during her last two weeks, and she was informed this made her non-rehirable. Can this vary from store to store? Is it up to the STL?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2016)

ForeverInMMB said:


> We recently had one of our old timers quit. She was with Spot for 20+ years, I believe. She did it right, put in her two weeks, planned on working out her last shifts. But due to circumstances out of her control, she had to call in once during her last two weeks, and she was informed this made her non-rehirable. Can this vary from store to store? Is it up to the STL?


They had an option of retiring. Call tmsc now.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

Not necessarily. Have to be 55 to retire.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Not necessarily. Have to be 55 to retire.


From targetpayandbenefits:
You may be eligible for the Target retiree discount privilege, as well as a retirement gift, if you meet all of the following criteria:❏❏ Are at least 55 years old when you leave the company.

Have 10 years of credited and continuous service, starting after your latest hire date. A year of credited service is a calendar year in which you were paid for 1,000 or more hours. (If you were age 45 or older and an active team member on December 31, 2002, five years of credited and continuous service will qualify under the grandfathered rule. Note: If you left the company and were rehired January 1, 2003 or after, you need to meet the 10-year eligibility rules.)

If you are eligible for a retirement gift, you will receive information in the mail approximately two months after your retirement date.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2016)

Joejoe12 said:


> or you will be* laid *on your next scheduled paid day.


Well THAT escalated quickly....


----------



## Apapaia (Aug 28, 2016)

A- Give notice
B- Your last paycheck will come in the same form as other paychecks. No need for you to take additional steps.
C- Grow a pair and refer to A


----------



## K AA (Sep 3, 2016)

thank you for your comments . 

i decided to stay to stay , let me explain why i was thinking to just leave . i transferred  to a new store in a another city  about 2 months ago . i was getting an average of 35 H/week. at this shitty new store everyone in my team is  scheduled 16-20 H a week and that was not explained to me by the ETL when she asked me about my average hours .

the reason i decided to stay is to use my vacation/personal /sick hours  before leaving . i have about 42 VH . can i cash it out?  i live in a state that doesn't require employers to payout vacation hours .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2016)

Vacation will be paid out. Personal & sick leave will not. Hours are being cut due to low sales & target Corp.


----------



## K AA (Sep 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Vacation will be paid out. Personal & sick leave will not. Hours are being cut due to low sales & target Corp.


even if i am in a state that does not require employers to pay out Vacation hours?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2016)

K AA said:


> even if i am in a state that does not require employers to pay out Vacation hours?


See attached.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2016)

Use your vay-cay to supplement your hours until they're used up.
You won't be able to use them over your weekly avg so it may take time to use them up.
If your hours were accrued this year, Target wouldn't pay them out unless you lived in a state mandated to do so.
Since you're not in such a state, use them up but grab a vol term form on the sly & have it ready.


----------



## K AA (Sep 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> See attached.





redeye58 said:


> Use your vay-cay to supplement your hours until they're used up.
> You won't be able to use them over your weekly avg so it may take time to use them up.
> If your hours were accrued this year, Target wouldn't pay them out unless you lived in a state mandated to do so.
> Since you're not in such a state, use them up but grab a vol term form on the sly & have it ready.



thank you , that was informative . so based on that document , in my state ill be paid for my personal hours and vacation hours accrued before Jan 1, 2016  .

@redeye58  that wont take long in my case , since my average hours are 35  and i am scheduled 18 hours/week . it would take me about 2 weeks to use up my vacation hours .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2016)

Use personal leave up before you go.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 3, 2016)

K AA said:


> thank you for your comments .
> 
> i decided to stay to stay , let me explain why i was thinking to just leave . i transferred  to a new store in a another city  about 2 months ago . i was getting an average of 35 H/week. at this shitty new store everyone in my team is  scheduled 16-20 H a week and that was not explained to me by the ETL when she asked me about my average hours .
> 
> the reason i decided to stay is to use my vacation/personal /sick hours  before leaving . i have about 42 VH . can i cash it out?  i live in a state that doesn't require employers to payout vacation hours .


Only vacation accrued before this year will be paid out. Everything you accrued so far this year you will need to use. The catch is that they require you to use the old vacation pay before using the hours from this year. If you go to submit a vac pay request for hours banked as "vacation," it will throw up an error and tell you to use "vacation payout" first. There's no way around this.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol at the people going bu-but your coworkers. They dont care about you and probably call out all the time. We are almost all grunts, easily replaclabe and underpaid. We dont owe target anything


----------



## HRZone (Sep 3, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> Lol at the people going bu-but your coworkers. They dont care about you and probably call out all the time. We are almost all grunts, easily replaclabe and underpaid. We dont owe target anything



No you dont owe Target anything but why screw over the underpaid and underappreciated people in the same boat as you who maybe just happen to NEED this job.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 3, 2016)

HRZone said:


> No you dont owe Target anything but why screw over the underpaid and underappreciated people in the same boat as you who maybe just happen to NEED this job.


You're not screwing them. You're getting a better job. No need to inconvence yourself for people who don't care if you quit or not.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 3, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> You're not screwing them. You're getting a better job. No need to inconvence yourself for people who don't care if you quit or not.



Seriously?
You NCNS, people work short a person because most of the time the store can't (or won't) get coverage.
So they spend a horrible night when you could have had a little common courtesy and covered the shift or given the notice so the store could?
WTF is wrong with people?
It's a matter of common courtesy, you don't fuck over the people in the trenches, the people like you.
The bosses are more than willing to do that, thank you very much.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 3, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> You're not screwing them. You're getting a better job. No need to inconvence yourself for people who don't care if you quit or not.



Be an adult when you get a better job. Give notice. As an HRTM if someone voluntary terms i can fill their shifts easily. When people NCNS its really hard to call people and say "I need you to come in the next 10 min"


----------



## thetargetman (Sep 4, 2016)

Leave the professional way by filling out a two week notice. You never know if you might need Target for something.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Seriously?
> You NCNS, people work short a person because most of the time the store can't (or won't) get coverage.
> So they spend a horrible night when you could have had a little common courtesy and covered the shift or given the notice so the store could?
> WTF is wrong with people?
> ...


Get out the trenches then


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> Get out the trenches then


And you do that professionally.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm not against it but I don't care if you do. Target doesn't fire you professionally. They make you travel there just to fire you two hours later. Not even enough respect to let you work the rest of your shift. Who cares if you ncns


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> I'm not against it but I don't care if you do. Target doesn't fire you professionally. They make you travel there just to fire you two hours later. Not even enough respect to let you work the rest of your shift. Who cares if you ncns


I'm not asking you to care what I think. You should care enough to be an adult and do things the right way, not look for every excuse possible to justify your immaturity.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I'm not asking you to care what I think. You should care enough to be an adult and do things the right way, not look for every excuse possible to justify your immaturity.


Nice monologue but we all know if you received 5 million right now you'd never ever interact with a Target again. OP asked about his last check, not if you cared about Target. Fact is not everyone likes their jobs are only goes for a paycheck. Nothing more, nothing less. The only obligation you own is to show up and do your job. Targets obligation is to pay you for hours worked. Nothing outside of is relevant other than your personal moral code which doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> Nice monologue but we all know if you received 5 million right now you'd never ever interact with a Target again. OP asked about his last check, not if you cared about Target. Fact is not everyone likes their jobs are only goes for a paycheck. Nothing more, nothing less. The only obligation you own is to show up and do your job. Targets obligation is to pay you for hours worked. Nothing outside of is relevant other than your personal moral code which doesn't apply to everyone.


You just don't get it, maybe you will later on but the fact of the matter is, it is expected for everyone in the working world to submit a two weeks notice. Don't be douche, it's not about if you like your job or not, it's about acting like an adult and doing things the right way.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> You just don't get it, maybe you will later on but the fact of the matter is, it is expected for everyone in the working world to submit a two weeks notice. Don't be douche, it's not about if you like your job or not, it's about acting like an adult and doing things the right way.


Yeah. No. Maybe if your have an important job like a manager or if you're a doctor but no one expects jobs with high turnover rates to submit notices. No one if going to delay working a better paying job just to help target.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> Yeah. No. Maybe if your have an important job like a manager or if you're a doctor but no one expects jobs with high turnover rates to submit notices. No one if going to delay working a better paying job just to help target.


Again it has nothing to do with helping Target it's about going about things in a responsible manner.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> Yeah. No. Maybe if your have an important job like a manager or if you're a doctor but no one expects jobs with high turnover rates to submit notices. No one if going to delay working a better paying job just to help target.



You know what?
Most of those 'better paying jobs' are more than happy to give you the time to properly give notice because they would expect the same if you ever leave them.

But I get the feeling that you are of a group who feels that its all about you and caring about how you screw over your coworkers is stupid, so it doesn't matter how much any of post that won't change.



jb08045 said:


> Get out the trenches then



The trenches are any job where you work with people, where you share common purpose and support one another to get the work done.
Seriously, has public education failed us that badly?


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> But I get the feeling that you are of a group who feels that its all about you and caring about how you screw over your coworkers is stupid, so it doesn't matter how much any of post that won't change.



Nope. I'm apart of the group of the realistic thinkers who understand that almost no one in a grunt level position works there because they love it and when someone calls out the last thing on their mind is how it affects X logistic or backroom team member. No need to inconvenience yourself for others that also dont care.

I don't care about "the people who trained and worked with me and ect" because all of them either quit or or found second better jobs. There is litterally no one in my work center from when I got hired 3 years ago so I don't have the attachment to care to work and extra two week to help the load of people who don't even know what I do.

As for the trenches comments, only common purpose I have there is to get a pay check. Nothing more nothing less. I won't fuck up my job while I'm still employed but I'm not going out of my way for it either


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

Submitting a notice or calling the store that you won't make it is "inconveniencing" you? Haha aren't you incredibly busy. Grow up dude, you really need to. It takes barely any effort to pick up a phone.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Submitting a notice or calling the store that you won't make it is "inconveniencing" you? Haha aren't you incredibly busy. Grow up dude, you really need to. It takes barely any effort to pick up a phone.


Minutes aren't free bro


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> Nope. I'm apart of the group of the realistic thinkers who understand that almost no one in a grunt level position works there because they love it and when someone calls out the last thing on their mind is how it affects X logistic or backroom team member. No need to inconvenience yourself for others that also dont care.
> 
> I don't care about "the people who trained and worked with me and ect" because all of them either quit or or found second better jobs. There is litterally no one in my work center from when I got hired 3 years ago so I don't have the attachment to care to work and extra two week to help the load of people who don't even know what I do.
> 
> As for the trenches comments, only common purpose I have there is to get a pay check. Nothing more nothing less. I won't fuck up my job while I'm still employed but I'm not going out of my way for it either




My grandfather was a member of a group called the IWW (Industrial Workers of the World - you know grunts).
They believed that all workers had something in common and it was because of the IWW (and other unions) that we don't have things like child labor, or miserable working conditions like the Triangle Shirt Waist Fire. 
They also brought us things like the 40 hour week and overtime.
Now if they hadn't given a shit (like you do) about their fellow workers, then we would still be working in the same conditions that existed in 1910.
Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

That's irrelevant. This this 2016. Quiting your Job isn't going to cause working conditions to decline. Target is anti union is almost every store and you're be quickly fired for petitioning for better so it's a moot point.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

jb08045 said:


> That's irrelevant. This this 2016. Quiting your Job isn't going to cause working conditions to decline. Target is anti union is almost every store and you're be quickly fired for petitioning for better so it's a moot point.


It's not irrelevant at all, thanks to that you can have the careless "I only care about myself fuck everyone else" attitude that is plaguing our society because you didn't have the misfortune to work under those conditions. You sound like a joy to work with. It's cool @commiecorvus those of us who understand how to be decent responsible people appreciate those movements.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> It's not irrelevant at all, thanks to that you can have the careless "I only care about myself fuck everyone else" attitude that is plaguing our society because you didn't have the misfortune to work under those conditions. You sound like a joy to work with. It's cool @commiecorvus those of us who understand how to be decent responsible people appreciate those movements.


It totally is. Nothing they did affected my current ability to quit


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

You need to quit and just go to whatever other job you have lined up. News flash, the same rules apply there and at every job you have. It is expected of you to call if you can't make it in, put in a two weeks notice if you are no longer wanting to stay. It's part of being a responsible human being but you wouldn't know that.


----------



## Kompa (Sep 4, 2016)

Nothing I signed during hiring noted I needed to give a two week notice or inform then of anything I do off the clock


I'm not against it, Im just saying that not everyone in your store gives a shit about you don't expect people to just not walk off when a better a opportunity comes. If I had winning lottery numbers call from the breakroom tv, I would run out fucking without saying anything. Anyone that truly believes they're done with target does the same. It's why we have such a high turnover rate.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 4, 2016)

The op has decided to quit spot. Their question has been answered by others.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 5, 2016)

Whelp, I think everything that can be covered has been covered here.
Time to turn off the lights and go home.


----------

